# can anyone answer this



## Bob Richards (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi just got back from gods country love it so much going back in three weeks. Here is my question. while going to immigration at the airport in Manila I ask the lady that I know u can stay for 30days without a visa is it true u can extend it to 59 days and she told me yes. Anyone know of the rules have change that u don't need a visa
Thanks Bob

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Expat Forum


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

It is not that you don't need a visa. You are getting a 30 day tourist visa and you can extend it to 59 days. You can do that:

1. At the airport when you arrive. Ask and they will direct you.
2. At an immigration office before your 30 days are up.
3. Have a travel agent get it for you before your 30 days are up. They charge a fee but it it is not much.

I have only used #2 but the others are good options. If you stay at a good hotel they might directly to a travel agent who can do it.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Philippine Consulate (controlling)*



Bob Richards said:


> Hi just got back from gods country love it so much going back in three weeks. Here is my question. while going to immigration at the airport in Manila I ask the lady that I know u can stay for 30days without a visa is it true u can extend it to 59 days and she told me yes. Anyone know of the rules have change that u don't need a visa
> Thanks Bob
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM696 using Expat Forum


You also can have 90 day Visa completed before you step foot in the Philippines through your local Philippine Consulate, they do take phone calls and answer their emails, I had to call several times over the years for help, here's a short cut to see which consulate applies to your state or country.

I don't know what country your from if the US:

Embassy of the Philippines - Consulate Finder Map

United Kingdom

The Philippine Embassy in London

Australia


Philippine Consulate General - Sydney, Australia


And if your married to lady here you can apply for a Non-Quota Immigrant Visa and card all the forms are for download on any Philippine Consulate site, it's easier to get things done in advance.


----------

